# Warning: Spoilers leaked on Harry Potter 7...



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

*No Spoilers in this post*

Be very vigilant folks. Word is someone has Deathly Hallows already, and has posted lists of various things in various places. Leaky Cauldron seems to believe this time it's real, so spoilers could be anywhere from anyone for Deathly Hallows. They scanned page by page, and are apparently translating it to text.

in the past these Spoiler Cretins have done things like going into totally unrelated threads, like for example a thread about Kenpo, and just blurting out things like XXXXXXXXXX dies in HBP, killed by XXXXXXXXX.

Also another trick they've pulled in the past, is to post legitimate news stories, and insert spoilers into the middle of the articles. So, if you're planning on a media blackout in the next few days, you may want to consider starting today

Reading a spoiler doesn't do that for me... spoil it, as it does for some people. The ONE thing that they absolutely cannot take away is the thrill of reading it for yourself and reading the story leading up to the spoiler itself and the aftermath.
So what if they say XXXX kills XXXX ... they won't be able to replicate how XXXX got into the situation that killed XXXX or the why's or everything else. The emotional build up will not be there, the suspense, the shocking aftermath and all of that.
The art of reading is just that. An art. Getting immersed into the story itself and being carried away by it for a few hours or even a few minutes (i.e. reading on a bus or during lunch hour(s) ). I've learned how to enjoy reading for the sake of reading and letting an author take me to someplace far away and at another time.

If you catch a spoiler, ignore it. Pity the loser who posted it and enjoy the whole book, the whole story as the author intended.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 18, 2007)

Rosebud is his sled!  Darth Vader is Luke's father!  Dorothy was just dreaming!

...sorry.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

:xtrmshock Dorothy was.... dreaming? 

Awww man!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 18, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> Rosebud is his sled!  Darth Vader is Luke's father!  Dorothy was just dreaming!
> 
> ...sorry.


It's a cookbook!!!!!!

A cookbook!!!11One!



:uhyeah:


----------



## Empty Hands (Jul 18, 2007)

Kreth said:


> It's a cookbook!!!!!!



Nice. :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

It's people!

(just thought of a new game... guess where the spoiler came from?)

By the way... "...it's a cookbook!" came from "To Serve Man" a popular (original) Twilight Zone episode. :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 18, 2007)

I've been saying for days that because of jerks like this, starting Sat. morning I'd have to avoid the net entirely until my daughter, son, and wife all finished the book, so I could get at it...now it looks like I'll have to start even sooner!



MA-Caver said:


> It's people!



Bruce Willis is already dead!

And let's not even talk about Tyler Durden!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 18, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> It's people!
> 
> (just thought of a new game... guess where the spoiler came from?)


 
Well, the short story by Harry Harrison wasn't anything like the movie.... but Soylent Green.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 18, 2007)

So....what if you're LOOKING for a spoiler??


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 18, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> So....what if you're LOOKING for a spoiler??


You know Google don't cha?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like the person who did the photo upload screwed themself......they left their camera serial number in the file data... A quick check with Canon, and if he's registered his warranty.....well....  lol!


As to spoilers....

XXXX dies.
XXXX and YYYY hook up.


I think I covered em all.  Just fill in a random HP name, and you'll be all set.
Ignore all spoilers, they may or may not be real, and read the book.  When you're done, you'll know which ones were right.


----------



## Odin (Jul 19, 2007)

well on the spirit of spoilers i hate to do this to you guys but in the new transformers film...........Thats not really a truck..........its a robot.

I know, what a twist ( :


----------



## Shaderon (Jul 19, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> As to spoilers....
> 
> XXXX dies.
> XXXX and YYYY hook up.


 
I guessed them ones, XXXX and YYYY have been on the verge of it for ages.... it's where VVVV and YYYY hook up also on the next page that throws it a bit for me....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> I guessed them ones, XXXX and YYYY have been on the verge of it for ages.... it's where VVVV and YYYY hook up also on the next page that throws it a bit for me....


 Yes but if you continued reading you'll see that ZZZZ and HHHHH conspired for the match up because LLLLL didn't want YYYYY and XXXXX to verge/merge. 

I was really excited when RRRRR and AAAAA got together for that final battle...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 19, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> You know Google don't cha?


 
I have HEARD of it a few times... 

I actually WANT to find one, but the ones that I have found are either unreliable or inconsistent.  Its hard to sort through the BS....I suppose I'll just be patient like everyone else.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2007)

ok.....because I'm evil, and this odd tattoo has been throbbing and burning.....

In the climatic final battle, Harry Skywalker will face down Lord V, light wands a blazing, only Anakin Snape will save him at the last minute by revealing that he is really Harrys fathers cousins brother on their mothers side.  Using the MikeRoweykki spell, Lord V's last horiwhatchmacallit will transform into poo, which will allow Walt the Janitor to scoop it up.  Then the ghost of Obi Wan Dumbledore will appear, startling Lord V. and allowing Harry and Snape to throw him down a convenient elevator shaft in the centuries old castle ruins know as Dethscar. After this Han Weasly and Leia Hermone will announce they are getting married, and will name their first kid "Chewy" Weasly-Parker, for reasons that make no sense.



Now, go read the book and see just how close I got.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn you Bob... damn you... ruined it for me!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2007)

I blame the wine...

Why is Bob drinking wine....?


Because the Rum is Gone!!!!!!!

Why is the Rum always gone!  :cry:


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 19, 2007)

You know...I can't place it, but the plot sounds oddly familiar.......


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 20, 2007)

I heard that it turns out Harry is a Replicant....


----------



## ChingChuan (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm soo happy I've finished the book already... A not very nice writer on a major Dutch news site spoiled the ending for me and I think everything is only going to get worse (the media spoiling things etc.) so I'm happy that they won't be able to 'get to me' anymore!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2007)

ChingChuan said:


> I'm soo happy I've finished the book already... A not very nice writer on a major Dutch news site spoiled the ending for me and I think everything is only going to get worse (the media spoiling things etc.) so I'm happy that they won't be able to 'get to me' anymore!


 
It is simply a fantastic book!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2007)

I read a rather long summary of the book, and all I can say is, it sounds fantastic, with some major "wow" moments.

I want 2010 now, so I can see the movie version


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 21, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I read a rather long summary of the book, and all I can say is, it sounds fantastic, with some major "wow" moments.
> 
> I want 2010 now, so I can see the movie version


 
Bob it is beyond fantastic!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2007)

For those seeking to avoid spoilers, stay off Wikipedia until you've read the book.  For those wanting spoilers, go read the wiki article on book 7.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 21, 2007)

A small town in Missouri named Springfield (not the Simpson one) hosted a Diagon Alley Day and one of the things for sale was a "Republicans for Voldemort" T-shirt :lol: I definitely want one of those! 

Here's the cartoon that launched it all...


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd vote for him.


----------

